# Claim Partner Skills 189/190



## ozsaint45 (Dec 11, 2012)

Dear Friends,

I am running short of 5 points and would like to claim 'Partner Skills'. My occupation is ICT Business Anlayst and spouse's is Training and Development
Professional.

ICT Business Anlayst is found in Skilled Occupation List (SOL) whereas 
Training and Development Professional is not found in Skilled Occupation List(SOL)


ICT Business Anlayst is found in Consolidated Sponsored Occupation List (CSOL) - Schedule 1 
Training and Development Professional is found in Consolidated Sponsored Occupation List (CSOL) - Schedule 2


Can I claim for partner skills ? which Subclass should I go for 189 or 190


Appreciate your advice.

Thanks !


----------



## justinhee (Oct 26, 2012)

ozsaint45 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I am running short of 5 points and would like to claim 'Partner Skills'. My occupation is ICT Business Anlayst and spouse's is Training and Development
> Professional.
> ...




189 - Both must list on SOL
190 - Either Both must list on CSOL1 , or Both must list on CSOL2

So, unfortunately, if you've done your research right, no parter points for you.


----------



## sumitabose (Nov 13, 2012)

My partner skill is in SOL as well as CSOL, which is Developer Programmer, whereas my skill is Software Tester and it is in CSOL only. If my husband apply for PR as primary applicant then can I provide 5 points as Partner skill ?


----------



## sumdur (Jul 11, 2013)

justinhee said:


> 189 - Both must list on SOL
> 190 - Either Both must list on CSOL1 , or Both must list on CSOL2
> 
> So, unfortunately, if you've done your research right, no parter points for you.


Dear justinhee,

Please share the link of the document where you find below rule

189 - Both must list on SOL
190 - Either Both must list on CSOL1 , or Both must list on CSOL2

In fact, I am not able to locate any CSOL1 and CSOL2. what I found is only SOL & CSOL list for 189.

Please clarify.

Regards,
sumdur


----------



## sumdur (Jul 11, 2013)

Dear Senior Expats,

Kindly help me in following situation:

I have submitted the application for VISA 189 with occupation code 261313 (from SOL) with 60 points.
My spouse had been assessed by VET (IELTS 6 score) for 225499 Technical Sales Representative (from CSOL list).
I want to know if I can update my EOI for partners skill of 5 points?

Please refer Skilled Independent (subclass 189) visa for partners skill in which it is mentioned that "suitable skills assessment in a nominated occupation on the same Skilled Occupation List used for your application"

However if you refer to http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/booklets/1119.pdf Booklet 6 page No 28. The partner skill does not have condition of same occupation list.

I am confused with two different explanations about partners skill explanation. I am worried that if I will update my EOI for 65 points with partners skill. DIAC might reject it during their evaluation and I will loose money and precious time.

Kindly guide me for the same

Regards,
sumdur


----------



## sumdur (Jul 11, 2013)

sumdur said:


> Dear Senior Expats,
> 
> Kindly help me in following situation:
> 
> ...


I am informing my answer on this thread of "Partners Skill 189/190" because in future someone should not waste time and money like me.

Guys, it is mandetory that the partners qualification should be from the SAME (repeat SAME) list for DIAC consideration of partners point.

If the applicant is on SOL list (applicant 189) and partners occupation is from CSOL list. All your money for doing partners skill evaluation will go waste.

In above case , if you apply to DIAC and pay the VISA fees, DIAC will reduce your 5 partners point and may reject your VISA.

I asked this question again and again on this on this forum but nobody precisely answered me. 

Regards,
sumdur


----------



## krish1420 (Sep 12, 2013)

Hi Sumdur,

Thanks a lot for the explanation. I was actually looking for this information since some time now. 

I also have a very basic question - Does partner skills assessment also add points to the primary applicant's visa?

Thanks!
Krishna


----------



## Charan31 (Oct 14, 2013)

Hi Sumdur,

My only hope is that the primary applicant is CSOL and the secondary applicant is present in SOL and CSOL. According to the Same SOL rule, the above criteria should be acceptable. 

If I'm wrong, please clarify. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## kamave (Nov 9, 2014)

Hi all,
I’m planning to include myself as a co applicant with my husband to claim 5 points. I got Masters degree in Computer Science Engineering a year ago, but hasn’t had any work experience yet. Wondering can my skills be positively assessed for one of the relevant ANZSCO codes without any experience?

Thanks!


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

sumitabose said:


> My partner skill is in SOL as well as CSOL, which is Developer Programmer, whereas my skill is Software Tester and it is in CSOL only. If my husband apply for PR as primary applicant then can I provide 5 points as Partner skill ?


No, but if you apply as the primary applicant for 190, he can give you the partner points


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

kamave said:


> Hi all,
> I&#146;m planning to include myself as a co applicant with my husband to claim 5 points. I got Masters degree in Computer Science Engineering a year ago, but hasn&#146;t had any work experience yet. Wondering can my skills be positively assessed for one of the relevant ANZSCO codes without any experience?
> 
> Thanks!


if there is no experience then on what basis skills will be assessed. and without skill assessment you can't claim partner points.


----------



## kamave (Nov 9, 2014)

Danav_Singh said:


> if there is no experience then on what basis skills will be assessed. and without skill assessment you can't claim partner points.


Thanks dhanav. Are you sure that i can't claim 5 points without working experience?.I thought that my skills will be assessed based on my degree qualifications.


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

kamave said:


> Thanks dhanav. Are you sure that i can't claim 5 points without working experience?.I thought that my skills will be assessed based on my degree qualifications.


Check "ACS summary of Criteria Requirements for suitable ICT Skill Assessment". Minimum 2 years of Experience required if your degree is ICT Major unless you are an Australian graduate.


----------



## kamave (Nov 9, 2014)

Danav_Singh said:


> Check "ACS summary of Criteria Requirements for suitable ICT Skill Assessment". Minimum 2 years of Experience required if your degree is ICT Major unless you are an Australian graduate.


Okay danav! Got it. Thanks for ur reply.


----------



## venkatfcb (Apr 4, 2015)

*Enquiry reagrding partner skill*

Hi All,


----------



## venkatfcb (Apr 4, 2015)

*Enquiry regarding partner skill- Visa 489*

Hi All,

I need an information regarding partner skill assessment.

My wife is the primary applicant for the Australian visa 489.

Her points are as follows,

Age - *30 points*
education- *15 points*
relative sponsor - *10 points*
Work Experience - 4 years - ICT Business Analyst - *0 points*
Ielts - Competent English - *0 points*.

So totally she have *55 points out 60* .

Will I able to sponsor her* 5 points* ?

My Qualifications are as follows,

Bacherlor Degree in Computer Science - *2004 july* - *july**2007* passed out (India, Madras university)

Masters in Information Technology -*2007 october*- *2009* *november* passed out (Anna University)

From *2010* june to *2012* August I worked as *System Engineer*. Total work Experience *2yr 2months*.

Again,

Masters in Computer Security - *2012 september to 2014 november (Paris, France)*. Received Degree on April 2015.


Now I need to know will I able to sponsor her 5 points ? kindly advise me on this topic. Thank you.


----------



## vutukuricm (Mar 4, 2015)

Hi All,

I am confused one of my friend is telling me that i don't have to apply for my wife's ACS to claim the partner skill points.

Please let me know is it mandatory to apply ACS to cliam partner skill points or any other alternative is there?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

vutukuricm said:


> Hi All, I am confused one of my friend is telling me that i don't have to apply for my wife's ACS to claim the partner skill points. Please let me know is it mandatory to apply ACS to cliam partner skill points or any other alternative is there?


You need all of this

1- full skills assessment
2- job on the same occupation list 
3- competent English 
4- younger than 50


Otherwise you cannot claim


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*||| Partner Skills Criteria |||*


*You may claim Partner Skills points IF your Partner is able to meet the following Criteria:*


Under 50 years of age
Evidence your partner has at least competent English 
Skills Assessment in a nominated occupation on the same Skilled Occupations List (SOL) used for your Application 



Following is an excerpt from IMMI website regarding *Partner skills*:



> *Partner skills:*
> 
> 
> *You can receive five points if your partner meets requirements at the time you are invited to apply relating to:*
> ...










vutukuricm said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am confused one of my friend is telling me that i don't have to apply for my wife's ACS to claim the partner skill points.
> 
> Please let me know is it mandatory to apply ACS to cliam partner skill points or any other alternative is there?


----------



## Dee Dee (Nov 25, 2015)

Hello,
My husband is the prime applicant for 190 visa (intending to get NSW nomination) under 261313-software engineer occupation which is in the CSOL...... the list also includes 251512-industrial pharmacist which I can qualify for.... Can I provide additional 5 points for partner skill to my husband's score?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Dee Dee said:


> Hello, My husband is the prime applicant for 190 visa (intending to get NSW nomination) under 261313-software engineer occupation which is in the CSOL...... the list also includes 251512-industrial pharmacist which I can qualify for.... Can I provide additional 5 points for partner skill to my husband's score?


 yes
If you have a positive skills assessment and competent English


----------



## ClmOptimist (Aug 20, 2016)

Hi All,

I just want to confirm if I will be able to get the Partner's skill pts:

Me: 261312 Developer Programmer accessed as suitable by ACS 
My Partner: 221111 Accountant General accessed as suitable by CPAA


Also, my partner will submit a separate EOI indicating that I'm her partner so she would get Partner skills points as well.

Whoever got invited will lodge the VISA and make the other as family member to bring with the application.

Would that be fine?

Thank you.


----------



## divz786 (Nov 4, 2016)

Hi I am planning to apply for Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189), Can I claim additional 5 points of my spouse. Please find below the details.

My occupation Developer Programmer is listed in both SOL and CSOL 
My wife is a Dentist and listed under CSOL 

Can you please advice that am i eligible to claim additional 5 points ? Thank you


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

divz786 said:


> Hi I am planning to apply for Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189), Can I claim additional 5 points of my spouse. Please find below the details.
> 
> My occupation Developer Programmer is listed in both SOL and CSOL
> My wife is a Dentist and listed under CSOL
> ...


no, you can't, unless you apply for 190/489 SS


----------



## hbhatia05 (Nov 7, 2016)

Claiming Partner Skill points
Friends, I am the primary applicant and want to avail 5 points as Partner Skill qualification under 190 category
My wife is a teacher having 5 years of experience. Do she need to get evaluated from AITSL?
They need 8,8,7,7 bands actually.
My queston is: In order to claim 5 points, she needs to achieve the abovementioned IELTS scores?


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

hbhatia05 said:


> Claiming Partner Skill points
> Friends, I am the primary applicant and want to avail 5 points as Partner Skill qualification under 190 category
> My wife is a teacher having 5 years of experience. Do she need to get evaluated from AITSL?
> They need 8,8,7,7 bands actually.
> My queston is: In order to claim 5 points, she needs to achieve the abovementioned IELTS scores?


To claim 5 points for Partner Skills, following are mandatory

1) She needs to be suitably assessed by the competent authority for her skills / experience
2) Her skill needs to be in the same Skilled Occupation List as yours
3) She should be 'COMPETENT' in English (i.e IELTS scores of 6 and above in each L R W S)

Cheers
Fugitive


----------



## hbhatia05 (Nov 7, 2016)

fugitive_4u said:


> To claim 5 points for Partner Skills, following are mandatory
> 
> 1) She needs to be suitably assessed by the competent authority for her skills / experience
> 2) Her skill needs to be in the same Skilled Occupation List as yours
> ...


But AITSL says L-8,S-8,R-7,W-7 bands for teachers
Do she needs 6 as u said or what AITSL specifies for teachers overall


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

hbhatia05 said:


> But AITSL says L-8,S-8,R-7,W-7 bands for teachers
> Do she needs 6 as u said or what AITSL specifies for teachers overall


Thats the case if she is a primary applicant. However for partner points COMPETENT English is enough. At least that's what EOI form asks when you go through it.

Cheers
Fugitive


----------



## divz786 (Nov 4, 2016)

TheExpatriate said:


> no, you can't, unless you apply for 190/489 SS


Thanks for the reply. Can you please let me know the possibility of getting through 486
I am looking for developer programmer, 10 years of experience, 6.5 overal IELTS
Wife Dentist, 6 years experience, 6.5 overall IELTS. 

Could please give some suggestions.


----------



## gvenugopal141 (Jun 24, 2016)

kamave said:


> Okay danav! Got it. Thanks for ur reply.


Hi kamave,

I am also searching the answer for your question. Did you claim 5 points for your education qualification? How did you manage?

Thanks
venu


----------



## SunnyPaji (Dec 7, 2016)

*Confused - SOL / CSOL Partner Skills*

Hi, I'm seeking expert advice regarding Partner Skills for EOI.

I have submitted EOI for ICT Digital Business Analyst - 261111 (under SOL and CSOL)

My spouse is 225113-Marketing Specialist (comes under CSOL)

Can I claim partner skill points incase of: 
1. 189 Visa
2. 190 Visa

-------

Job Code - 261111 - ICT Business Analyst
AGE - 25 (39 yrs) | Education - 15 | English - 20 
Experience - 2 (15yrs, but 2 yrs relevant after ACS)
ACS submitted 9th Nov 2016, Positive Result 16th Nov 2016
PTE 1st Attempt - 22nd November 2016 - LRSW - 88,79,74,90 
PTE 2nd Attempt - 2nd December 2016 - LRSW - 90,90,90,90
EOI 190 - 60 + 5 (NSW) | 6th December 2016
EOI 189 - 60 | 6th December 2016
Awaiting Invitation -


----------



## lisa.abraham07 (Sep 29, 2015)

Hi All, 
Can you please clear my doubts regarding claiming partner's point. I cleared pte on 26th Jan 2017 and I have submitted for EOI, 189 with 60 points and 190 NSW with 65 points under 26311 computer network occupation on 27th Jan.

Got to know that these pointers are hardly getting invitations.so I’m planning to include my husband assessment to claim 5 points. His designation in CSOL list is matching with 133311, 133611 and 133612. My occupation is available in both SOL and CSOL. is it possible to claim his 5 points as i have submitted for 190 NSW?


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

lisa.abraham07 said:


> Hi All,
> Can you please clear my doubts regarding claiming partner's point. I cleared pte on 26th Jan 2017 and I have submitted for EOI, 189 with 60 points and 190 NSW with 65 points under 26311 computer network occupation on 27th Jan.
> 
> Got to know that these pointers are hardly getting invitations.so I’m planning to include my husband assessment to claim 5 points. His designation in CSOL list is matching with 133311, 133611 and 133612. My occupation is available in both SOL and CSOL. is it possible to claim his 5 points as i have submitted for 190 NSW?


yes, he needs to have IELTS 6 each band and positive skill assessment.


----------



## lisa.abraham07 (Sep 29, 2015)

*hi*



sanjeewa said:


> yes, he needs to have IELTS 6 each band and positive skill assessment.


Thank you Sanjeewa for your prompt reply. Have you claimed partner's point from CSOL list?


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

I claimed in SOL list.


----------



## lisa.abraham07 (Sep 29, 2015)

*hi*



sanjeewa said:


> I claimed in SOL list.


Is there any one successfully claimed from CSOL list? because I am doing my process through an agent. He is assuring that if we apply from CSOL list then definitely it will be rejected. I don't have a validated statement to show him that it could be done for the occupations in both SOL and CSOL.


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

lisa.abraham07 said:


> Is there any one successfully claimed from CSOL list? because I am doing my process through an agent. He is assuring that if we apply from CSOL list then definitely it will be rejected. I don't have a validated statement to show him that it could be done for the occupations in both SOL and CSOL.


OMG, it is wrong. Is your agent a MARA agent? If your and partners occupations should be on the same list either SOL list or COSL. If it on COSL you can apply for 190 and claim 5 points. There are lots of success stories I have seen .


----------



## natali-new (Sep 21, 2014)

sanjeewa said:


> OMG, it is wrong. Is your agent a MARA agent? If your and partners occupations should be on the same list either SOL list or COSL. If it on COSL you can apply for 190 and claim 5 points. There are lots of success stories I have seen .


should both partners be in the csol of the same state?


----------



## sobisw (Jan 31, 2017)

fugitive_4u said:


> hbhatia05 said:
> 
> 
> > Claiming Partner Skill points
> ...


Hi

I am also planning to claim partner points. we both are in same Sol list (2613) and she is having 7 in IELTS and overall 6 years of experience and Btech in ECE . But the issue here is she is not working for last 29 months. Will it cause any problem in positive ACS assessment. Can anyone please let me know. Thanks in advance.

Regards,
Sourav


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

natali-new said:


> should both partners be in the csol of the same state?


No state is not a matter


----------



## natali-new (Sep 21, 2014)

sanjeewa said:


> natali-new said:
> 
> 
> > should both partners be in the csol of the same state?
> ...


Is it somewhere described ? Could not find official sources.


----------



## Arif12 (Feb 28, 2017)

justinhee said:


> 189 - Both must list on SOL
> 190 - Either Both must list on CSOL1 , or Both must list on CSOL2
> 
> So, unfortunately, if you've done your research right, no parter points for you.


I have also a query here. Can i claim partners points if i fall in engineers category, and wife is Masters in mass communication???


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

justinhee said:


> 189 - Both must list on SOL
> 190 - Either Both must list on CSOL1 , or Both must list on CSOL2
> 
> So, unfortunately, if you've done your research right, no parter points for you.


This is totally wrong.

ICT BA is on 190 COSL list too. You can claim 5 points in 190 stream. Go ahead and claim


----------



## natali-new (Sep 21, 2014)

Dear experts, pls kindly advise. 
Main applicant is present in sol and scol. We have applied to 189 and 190 NSW. 
My occupation is available in csol of SA (don't remember the state). 
Can I confirm experience and claim 5 points in case our occupations are in different states. 
Thanks!!!


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

natali-new said:


> Dear experts, pls kindly advise.
> Main applicant is present in sol and scol. We have applied to 189 and 190 NSW.
> My occupation is available in csol of SA (don't remember the state).
> Can I confirm experience and claim 5 points in case our occupations are in different states.
> Thanks!!!


State is not a matter as long as your occupation in on SOL or COSL lists.


----------



## Wireframe (May 18, 2017)

sounddonor said:


> State is not a matter as long as your occupation in on SOL or COSL lists.


Hi,

I need your guidance to answer my query on partner skill. 

Do partner skill ACS assessment needs to be valid (means not expired) at the time of invitation? My Partner skill assessment is expiring on 9 Sept 2017 and I am not very hopeful that I will get an invite before that.

Kindly suggest.


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

Wireframe said:


> Hi,
> 
> I need your guidance to answer my query on partner skill.
> 
> ...


yes it should valid


----------



## Wireframe (May 18, 2017)

sounddonor said:


> yes it should valid


Thanks for the quick reply.

One more query:

Do we need to send attested/ notarized copies to DIBP after invitation or just the colored copies would be suffice? 

If attested, do we need to send the same copies we used for ACS Assessment or we can attest them again and send it, if old copies attestation got expired?


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

Wireframe said:


> Thanks for the quick reply.
> 
> One more query:
> 
> ...


yes only need to send ACS and IELTS with attested


----------



## Wireframe (May 18, 2017)

sounddonor said:


> yes only need to send ACS and IELTS with attested


Ok. You mean to say that we dont require to send all the documents which we have submitted to ACS for assessment. 

Only the ACS Assessment Result letter and IELTS score needs to be send with attestation. Am I correct?


----------



## Das87 (Aug 16, 2018)

Hi,

I am applying for 189 Australia and want to claim partner points.
My occupation code that has been successfully assessed in 261313.
For my wife if i get her skilled assessed under 261399, will that be valid to claim points.

Thanks


----------

